# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Ερώτηση για LCD 2x16

## lucky13

Πήρα πρόσφατα μια LCD 2x16 απο τον Φανο για την βαλω πανω σε εναν atmega8 και το πρόβλημα μου ειναι οτι η συγκεκριμένη εχει 18pin για σύνδεση και δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα το datasheet της για να δω τι ειναι το κάθε pin. Οσα datasheet και σχεδια βρίσκω ειναι για 16Pin. Μηπως εχει καποιος την συγκεκριμένη να βοηθισει λιγο?

----------


## pet

> Πήρα πρόσφατα μια LCD 2x16 απο τον Φανο για την βαλω πανω σε εναν atmega8 και το πρόβλημα μου ειναι οτι η συγκεκριμένη εχει 18pin για σύνδεση και δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα το datasheet της για να δω τι ειναι το κάθε pin. Οσα datasheet και σχεδια βρίσκω ειναι για 16Pin. Μηπως εχει καποιος την συγκεκριμένη να βοηθισει λιγο?



Στην σειρά και τα 18 ή έχει δύο στο πλάι;
Ο φανός γενικά πρέπει να σου δίνει και ένα χαρτάκι με το Pinout της οθόνης. 
Τουλάχιστον για τις 2χ16 της SDEC δίνει

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Πήρα πρόσφατα μια LCD 2x16 απο τον Φανο για την βαλω πανω σε εναν atmega8 και το πρόβλημα μου ειναι οτι η συγκεκριμένη εχει 18pin για σύνδεση και δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα το datasheet της για να δω τι ειναι το κάθε pin. Οσα datasheet και σχεδια βρίσκω ειναι για 16Pin. Μηπως εχει καποιος την συγκεκριμένη να βοηθισει λιγο?



 
Τα ίδια έχω και εγώ έχω πάρει μπόλικες απλά αγνοείς  το 17 και  18

τα υπόλοιπα πιν  είναι όπως όλες οι LCD  με  τον γνωστό ελεγκτή 44780

----------


## antonis_x

> Τα ίδια έχω και εγώ έχω πάρει μπόλικες απλά αγνοείς  το 17 και  18
> 
> τα υπόλοιπα πιν  είναι όπως όλες οι LCD  με  τον γνωστό ελεγκτή 44780



+1 κι εγώ έχω lcd με 18πινς. τα 2 τελευταία σε μένα είναι για τον φωτισμό της οθόνης (όπως και τα δύο που έχει στο πλάι).

----------


## antonis_x

edit: εμένα έχει 16 στη σειρά και 2 στο πλάι.Τα δύο τελευταία από τα 16 που βρίσκονται σε στη σειρά είναι ίδια με τα 2 που είναι στο πλάι, δηλαδή για τον φωτισμό. Δηλαδή τα πρώτα 14 Pin από αυτά που βρίσκονται στη σειρά είναι όπως και σε όλες τις άλλες συμαβτικές 2χ16.

----------


## lucky13

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.. Εχει 18 pin στην σειρα. Αν ξαναπερασω απο εκει λογικα θα εχει καποιο χαρτι με τα pin να μου δωσει? Το θεμα ειναι οτι και εγω αφησα στον αερα τα 2 τελευταια αλλα δεν δουλεψε και ο κωδικαw και το σχημα που ειχα ειναι σίγουρα σωστος..  :Bored:

----------


## antonis_x

Αφησες στον αέρα τα 2 τελευταία αρα χρησιμοποίησες 16?
Γιατί συνήθως για μια οθόνη 2χ16 σε 8bit mode χρησιμοποιούντε 14 και τα 2 πλαινά αν θες για φωτισμό.
Εσύ ως τι χρησιμοποιήσες τα 16?αν θες δώσε τη συνδεσμολογία που έκανες.

----------


## lucky13

Βαση αυτου του σχεδιου που ειχα βρει την ειχα συνδέσει πανω σε εναν atmega8

----------


## klik

Πάντως μου φαίνεται παράξενο να μην μπορείς να βρείς το datasheet της συγκεκριμένης οθόνης στο internet. Όσο βαθυά στην Απω Τσάινα και να είναι φτιαγμένη, κάποια διακριτικά θα έχει πάνω της για εντοπισμό πληροφοριών.
Βάλε καμιά φωτόγραφία της να τη δουμε.


Στο σχήμα που έβαλες, εμφανίζονται μαύρα κουτάκια;
Και αν ναί πόσα (1 σειρά * 16 ή 2 σειρές * 16);

ΥΓ. Αν εμφανίζονται κουτάκια, η τροφοδοσία είναι σωστή.
Αν ειναι μια σειρά, έχεις software/hardware λάθος και δεν κάνεις σωστό init της οθόνης (επιπλέον θέλει ποτενσιόμετρο στο contrast).
Αν είναι δυο σειρές κάνεις σωστό init αλλά έχεις βάλει πολύ ψηλό contrast (θελει ποτενσιόμετρο για το Vee)

----------


## klik

Δες τη συνδεσμολογια με το ποτενσιόμετρο εδω

----------


## lucky13

Το ποτενσιομετρο ειναι απαραίτητο? Ναι εμφανίζετε η κάτω σειρά όλη με κουτάκια. Λες επειδη δεν εχω ποτενσιομετρο με τα 5v που δινω (100% contrast προφανώς) να μην φαίνονται τα γράμματα γιαυτο να βγάζει κουτάκια? Εχω βαλει και κατι φωτος με την οθονη

----------


## antonis_x

Είναι απαραίτητο να ρυθμίσεις το κοντραστ, ή με το ποτενσιόμετρο, ή με 2 σταθερές αντιστάσεις στη θέση του όταν βρεις το κατάλληλο κοντραστ.

----------


## klik

η απω τσάινα μοιάζει να είναι down αυτη τι στιγμή, αλλά να το link για την οθόνη
http://www.asianmicro.de/en/characte...bc016002e.html

----------


## lucky13

Δεν ειναι αυτη, και αυτη 16pin εχει.. anw δοκιμάζω με ποτενσιοτερο και επανέρχομαι..

----------


## lucky13

Τελικά είχατε δίκιο.. =ρ Έβαλα ποτ και δουλεύει μια χαρα! =D ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## dal_kos

Δημήτρη για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ μήπως βγάλεις καμια άκρη:http://el.edaboard.com/ftopic189107.html





> pin 1: Frame Ground 
>   PIN 2: VSS 
>   pin 3: VDD 
>   pin 4: VO 
>   pin 5: / WR 
>   pin 6: / RD 
>   PIN 7: / CE 
>   pin 8: C / D 
>   pin 9: / RST 
> ...





Edit: Άκυρο δεν είδα πως το έλυσες  :Smile:

----------


## sokos4

έχω και εγώ πρόβλημα με lcd!
Καταρχήν να πω ότι στην αρχή σύνδεσα λάθος τα Pin της υπάρχει 
περίπτωση να μας άφησε χρόνους?
Της δίνω τροφοδοσία, ανάβει αλλά δεν φαίνοντε τα μαύρα κουτάκια παρα μόνο
ελάχιστα όταν προγραμματίζεται ο επεξεργαστής.
Οι συνδέσεις είναι όπως τις δίνει το codevision.
Τι συμβαίνει??

----------


## tasosmos

Το codevision σου βγαζει πως πρεπει να γινουν οι συνδεσεις με τον avr. 
Εννοειται οτι πρεπει να δωσεις και τροφοδοσια στην οθονη απο τα πινακια 1&2 που εσυ εχεις αφησει κενα απ'οτι φαινεται στην φωτο.

----------


## sokos4

Δίνω και εκεί.Αν παρατηρήσεις έχω βάλει καλώδια!
Το θέμα είναι ότι στην αρχή τα σύνδεσα λάθος..
Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα?

----------


## antonis_x

Βάση της φωτό που έχεις παραθέσει την έχεις συνδέσει λάθος.
Από τα 16 pin που έχει η οθόνη σου στη σειρά, αυτό που είναι πιο κοντά στη γωνία είναι το 1ο pin (δηλαδή έτσι όπως είναι η φωτό το pin που βρίσκεται τέρμα δεξιά στη σειρά) και απ ότι φαίνεται στη φωτό δεν έχει συνδεθεί ποτέ ενώ εκεί και στο 2ο pin έπρεπε να είναι η τροφοδοσία της οθόνης. 
Ετσι όπως βλέπω τις ακιδοσειρές που έχεις στυην οθόνη σου φαίνεται ότι έχει μπρερδέψει το 1ο pin με το 16ο δηλαδή τα έχεις συνδέσεις όλα ανάποδα.

Τα καλώδια που έχει βάλει στην άκρη δεν είναι για τροφοδοσία του κυκλώματα, αλλά τροφοδοσία για τον φωτισμό της οθόνης.

Δες το datasheet της οθοόνης για να καταλάβεις την αρίθμηση των ακροδεκτών και τη λειτουργίας τους για να καταλάβεις το λάθος σου.

Το datasheet: http://www.sparkfun.com/datasheets/L...W-FBS-3.3v.pdf

φιλικά Αντώνης.

----------


## klik

φαίνεται και στη φωτο που έβαλες το pin 1.

ABCD0006.jpg

οπότε πολυ πιθανό να ζήσει η οθόνη σου εφόσων δεν την τροφοδοτησες αναποδα... (το + με το -, δηλαδή ακίδες 1 και 2 που είναι πολύ κρίσιμο)

----------


## sokos4

πω στραβομάρα!!Ουτε που είχα δει το 1!με μπερδεψε γιατί απο την αλλη έχει + και - και είπα οτι απο εκεί ξεκινάει!!
Τώρα δουλεύει αλλα έχω άλλο προβλημα..μου βγάζει μόνο τα μαύρα κουτάκια 
και το πράσινο φως, το προγραμματίζω και δεν κάνει τίποτα!





```
      lcd_clear();
      lcd_gotoxy(0,0);
      lcd_putsf("Hello");
```


τι άλλο ξεχνάω??

----------


## tasosmos

Eχεις δηλωσει την θυρα της lcd στον wizard?
Επισης βεβαιωσου οτι εχεις δηλωσει σωστα ταχυτητα λειτουργιας κτλ.

Τελος κοιταξε μηπως εχεις καποια αλλη χρηση παραλληλα στην ιδια πορτα του avr. πχ αν εχεις 40πινο στην πορτα C απο default ειναι το jtag το οποιο πρεπει να κλεισεις για να μπορεις να την χρησιμοποιησεις.

----------


## Thansavv

Πρέπει να βάλεις και το παρακάτω
lcd_init(16);

----------


## antonis_x

Οταν λές κουτάκια εννοείς μαύρα γεμάτα? Αν ναι βεβαιώσω ότι έχεις ρυθμίσεις και το κοντραστ.

----------


## sokos4

έχω δηλώσει κανονικά την πόρτα έχει μπει και το lcd_init(16);
το contrast το έχω στην γείωση.Είναι 5V οθόνη και νομίζω ότι δεν θέλει ρύθμισμα.
Ναι εννοώ μαύρα γεμάτα κουτάκια.

----------


## antonis_x

> έχω δηλώσει κανονικά την πόρτα έχει μπει και το lcd_init(16);
> το contrast το έχω στην γείωση.Είναι 5V οθόνη και νομίζω ότι δεν θέλει ρύθμισμα.
> Ναι εννοώ μαύρα γεμάτα κουτάκια.



Ρύθμισε το να δεις. :Smile:

----------


## Nemmesis

λοιπον... αν σου βγαζει μαυρα κουτακια και στις 2 σειρες τοτε ειναι το contrast... αν σου βγαζει μονο σε μια σειρα τοτε εχεις προβλημα στην οδηγηση της οθονης

----------


## sokos4

και πως το ρυθμίζουμε το πολυαγαπημένο contrast ρε παιδιά?
με ποτενσιόμετρο 10k??
Και επίσης θα μπει ανάμεσα στην τροφοδοσία και την γείωση?
Τα έχω μπερδέψει ελαφρώς!!

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας!! :Biggrin:

----------


## kitMAN

Σωστά. Με μέγιστο contrast τη γείωση.

----------


## sokos4

παιδιά δεν βγάζω άκρη!
είναι συνέχεια όπως είναι στη φοτο.
αν συνδέσω το ποτενσιομετρο φαίνεται μόνο το πράσινο φως.
τι άλλο κάνω λάθος??? :Confused1:

----------


## kitMAN

Από τη φωτογραφία που δίνεις φαίνονται τα εξής.

1) Η οθόνη είναι ανάποδα. Εάν σου απεικόνιζε χαρακτήρες, θα τους έβλεπες ανάποδα. Πρέπει να τη γυρίσεις και να την κοιτάζεις με τα πίνς να είναι από επάνω. 
2) Το κοντράστ είναι πολύ υψηλό. Με το σωστό κοντράστ θα πρέπει η επάνω σειρά (που στη φωτό φαίνεται κάτω) να δείχνει αχνά τετραγωνάκια, και η κάτω σειρά τίποτα.(εννοείται πρέπει να ρυθμίσεις το ποτενσιόμετρο)
3) Η επάνω σειρά (που στη φωτό φαίνεται κάτω) δείχνει όντος τετραγωνάκια που σημαίνει ότι η οθόνη δεν δέχεται δεδομένα.

Εάν θέλεις, ανέβασε ένα σχηματικό διάγραμμα να δούμε πώς τα έχεις συνδέσει μήπως μπορέσουμε και σε βοηθήσουμε. Ποιόν επεξεργαστή έχεις; Μήπως μπορέσω και σου στείλω ένα .HEX να το περάσεις, να δούμε αν είναι χαλασμένη η οθόνη, αν και δεν νομίζω.

----------


## ptisi110

Εχεις δηλαδή συνδεσει το ποτενσιομετρο στο VDD-VSS και μεσαια ληψη στο VO και δεν σου αλλαζει την αντιθεση??

edit: Απο την συνδεσμολογια που φαινεται χρησιμοποιεις μονο τα 4 πιν για να στειλεις τα Data στον lcd controller. Δοκιμασε να γειωσεις τα υπολοιπα που τα εχεις ασυνδετα, δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρόλο απλα σε αρκετα σχεδια τα εχω δει να ειναι γειωμενα.
 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## weather1967

Να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση ,επ ευκαιριας, :Smile: 
Σε μερικα σχεδια παρατηρώ οτι το pin 7-8-9-10 της οθονης το αφηνουν χωρις συνδεση ,απο οτι εχω καταλαβει αυτα τα 4 pin ειναι γειωση ,αν οχι διορθωστε με,αυτα τα 4 pin δεν παιζει ρολο αν σε μερικα σχεδια ειναι οff ?.
Και γιατι ,σε αλλα σχεδια ειναι συνδεδεμενα αυτα τα 4 pin με την γειωση δηλαδη το pin 1-5   ? Δηλαδή θέλω να πω σε αλλα σχεδια ειναι συνδεμενα τα pin1-5-7-8-9-10 μεταξυ τους,και σε αλλα μονο το pin 1-5.

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν ειναι συνδεδεμενα με γειωση τα πιν 7-10, ειναι εισοδος δεδομενων.

Για την συνδεση lcd μπορεις ειτε να χρησιμοποιησεις 8bit mode οποτε συνδεεις τα πιν 7-14 με τον μΕ σου ειτε 4bit mode οποτε συνδεεις τα πιν 11-14 με τον μΕ.
Συνηθως χρησιμοποιειται το 4bit προφανως για οικονομια στα πινακια του μΕ αφου αλλιως δεν φτανει μια πορτα για να συνδεσεις μια οθονη.

Οταν χρησιμοποιεις 4bit δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να γειωσεις τα πιν 7-10 αλλα ειναι συνηθισμενο.

----------


## weather1967

Ευχαριστώ φιλε Τάσο για την πολυ κατατοπιστική τοποθετηση σου.

----------


## sokos4

Παιδιά έφτιαξα το contrast αλλα και πάλι τζίφος..Η κάτω σειρά δεν φαίνεται και η πάνω αχνοφένεται όπως είπε ο φίλος kitMAN.

Τα πιν τα έχω συνδέσει ως εξής όπως φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία.
Το datasheet είναι αυτό μόνο που η δική μου lcd είναι 5V.
http://www.sparkfun.com/datasheets/L...Y-FBS-3.3V.pdf

Πείτε μου κάποια λύση γιατί το επόμενο βήμα είναι να τη πετάξω κάτω και να αρχίσω να χοροπηδάω επάνω της!!! :Cursing:

----------


## tasosmos

Προσωπικα οταν αρχισα να ασχολουμαι με οθονες ειχα φτιαξει την κατασκευουλα εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?...ataskeyes?lcd1 για να ειμαι βεβαιος οτι παιζει σωστα η οθονη κτλ.

Αν εχεις παραλληλη στο πισι θα προτεινα να το δοκιμασεις, ισως εχει παθει καποια ζημια.

----------


## nikknikk4

η οθόνη που έχω στην φωτο είναι ίδια με τη δική σου
κωδικοί κλπ.


Η μια Φώτο είναι με κανονικό κοντράστ και η άλλη (με τα τετραγωνα δεν φαίνονται τα γράμματα) με το κοντράστ στο τέρμα 
Οι συνδεσμολογία είναι από την παρακάτω κατασκευή 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44772

ρίξε μια ματιά στο pdf της κατασκευής



Εάν δεν σε βοηθούν σε κάτι όλα αυτά τα λέμε και αύριο πάλι
Υγ. δεν νομίζω έχει ζημιά οθόνη σου οπότε την κρατάς και το ξανακοιταμε

----------


## kitMAN

Ορίστε 2 HEX για τον Mega8515. Το ένα το έφτιαξα για συχνότητα 1ΜΗz και το άλλο για 8MHz. Το δοκίμασα στην PORTC με το PINC.3 καινό (ποδαράκι Νο.24 στο datasheet) όπως φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία που δίνεις.

----------


## sokos4

δυστυχως δεν είχε κάποιο αποτέλεσμα..εβαλα τα HEX γείωσα τα 7,8,9,10 γείωσα και το R/W όπως είδα στα σχήματα άλλα και πάλι τίποτα!!
Απο δευτέρα θα δοκιμάσω και την παράλληλη και αν δεν δουλέψει θα φύγει απο το παράθυρο!! :Cursing: 
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας!!

----------


## kitMAN

Τα 7,8,9,10 δεν θέλουν γείωση. Ούτε και το RW. Τα HEX που σου έδωσα απαιτούν το RW συνδεμένο στο PIN22. Πάνε ως εξής: 
CPU PIN21 PC0-->LCD PIN4 RS 
CPU PIN22 PC1-->LCD PIN5 RW
CPU PIN23 PC2-->LCD PIN6 E
CPUPIN24 PC3-->(τίποτα)
CPU PIN25 PC4-->LCD PIN11 DB4
CPU PIN26 PC5-->LCD PIN12 DB5
CPU PIN27 PC6-->LCD PIN13 DB6
CPU PIN28 PC7-->LCD PIN14 DB7
Φαντάζομαι θα τα έχεις τσεκάρει πολλές φορές. Στα έγραψα μήπως θέλεις να τα ελέγξεις για μια τελευταία. Επισυνάπτω και ένα ΗΕΧ το οποίο αναβοσβήνει ένα LED κάθε ένα δευτερόλεπτο (εφόσον δουλεύει στο 1MHz) στο ποδαράκι 39 PA0 του 8515.

----------


## sokos4

η οθόνη μας αυτοκτόνησε..Αιωνία της η μνήμη!!

----------


## babisko

> η οθόνη μας αυτοκτόνησε..Αιωνία της η μνήμη!!



Μάλλον την "αυτοκτόνησες"  :Lol:

----------


## Nemmesis

ηθικος αυτουργος

----------


## alex23

Καλή χρονιά!
Θέλω μια βοήθεια σε lcd 2x16 αν υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός πώς θα καταφέρω να την οδηγήσω απο τον pic16f84a  . Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω με τα σήματα E,R/W,RS  όπως και με τα busy times klp.

----------


## klik

αν βαζεις καθυστερησεις μετα τις αποστολές δεδομενων στην οθονη, δεν χρειαζεσαι το busy ουτε το R/W.

Μπορείς δηλαδη να γειωσεις το r/w και πάντα να γραφεις (ποτέ να μην διαβάζεις) στην οθονη.

Παράδειγμα κώδικα θα βρείς και εδω αλλά και άπειρα στο google

----------


## alex23

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση αλλά δεν το πολυκατάλαβα το παράδειγμα . Βασικά έλεγα να βάλω το Ε και το RS πάντα στο 1 και το R/W πάντα στο 0 . Ώστε απο τον pic  να παίρνω μόνο τα data προς την lcd  .Είναι εφικτό αυτό , αν βάλω στον κώδικα να γράφει με μιά ασφαλή καθυστέρηση ?

----------


## klik

οχι δεν είναι εφικτό ή λειτουργικό.

Το E είναι σαν clock για να κάνεις το lcd να πάρει τον επόμενο χαρακτηρα ή εντολή. Σου επιτρέπει επίσης να ετοιμάσεις τις ακίδες σου και όταν είναι έτοιμες να του στείλεις έναν παλμό.

Το RS είναι διαχωρισμός μεταξύ εντολών (π.χ. πήγαινε στην αρχη της οθόνης) και χαρακτηρων για εκτύπωση. Δεν θα χρειαστείς ποτέ π.χ. να πας στην αρχή της γραμμής για να ξαναγραψεις;

----------


## alex23

Τελικά είναι πιο δύσκολο από ότι πίστευα. Άρα ουσιαστικά για να στείλουμε μια τίμη στην lcd πρέπει πρώτα να ενεργοποιήσουμε το σήμα E ώστε να γίνει κάτι σαν πυροδότηση για να πάρει τα δεδομένα η lcd . Άρα θα πρέπει να βάλω με ακρίβεια μια καθυστέρηση για την έξοδο των data από τον pic έτσι ώστε να προλάβω το Ε (την προετοιμασία ) ή το Ε θα μέινει ενεργοποιημένο για όσο χρόνο θέλω εγώ μέσω του σήματος μου και άρα δεν με ενδιαφέρει χρόνος προετοιμασίας αφού θα τα στέλνω τα δεδομένα σε λογικό χρόνο αργότερα και όταν τελειώσει η αποστολή απενεργοποιώ μετά από ικανοποιητικό χρόνο πάλι το Ε . ?

----------


## klik

δΕΝ ειναι κρισιμοι οι χρόνοι:




```
βάζεις δεδομενα στις ακίδες Data,
Enable = 1
NOP
Enable = 0
delay 1 msec
```


that's all folks

αποσπασμα απο το παραδειγμα μου ακολουθεί





> ```
> LCD_CTRL_PORT		PORTB
> LCD_DATA_PORT		PORTB
> LCD_ENABLE_PIN		6
> LCD_RS_PIN		7
> LCD_D0_PIN		5
> LCD_D1_PIN		4
> LCD_D2_PIN		2
> LCD_D3_PIN		3
> ```






```
_lcd_latch	MACRO	;εδω κάνω το enable οταν είναι ετοιμα τα data
	bsf	LCD_CTRL_PORT,LCD_ENABLE_PIN
	nop
	bcf	LCD_CTRL_PORT,LCD_ENABLE_PIN
	call	delay1ms
	endm

lcd_write	;write char in 'W'
	bsf	LCD_CTRL_PORT,	LCD_RS_PIN	;data write
	γραψε τον χαρακτηρα στις ακιδες της οθονης
	_lcd_latch
	return
```


η lcd_write είναι μια τυπικη συνάρτηση που γράφει τον χαρακτηρα που έχει ο W στην οθόνη.

----------


## lambrosjunior

Να ρωτήσω κατι  μια οθόνη lcd 2x16 είναι φυσιολογικό στο άναμμα μόνο των 3 πρώτων πιν  ground,vcc,vο ,χωρίς την σύνδεση δηλαδή των υπόλοιπων, να εμφανίζει μόνο την πρώτη σειρά ή σημαίνει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλα;

----------


## dal_kos

Λάμπρο αυτό που λες, είναι κάτι σαν "διαγνωστικό" της οθόνης, πως είναι οκ. Όταν της δώσεις σήμα, θα δουλέψει κανονικά.

----------


## giannhssdra

βαζω στο πρωτο ποδαρακι γειωση και στο δευτερο και στο τριτο 5v.και τπτ.δεν θα επρεπε να την δω να αναβει?τι αλλο πρεπει να κανω ισα ισα να την δω τωρα να αναβει δεν την εχω συνδεσει με ελεγκτη.

----------


## Thanos10

Οταν λες να αναβει τι εννοεις ο φωτισμος?

----------


## Thanos10

Η οθονη συνδεεται ετσι.

----------


## giannhssdra

τωρα δουλεψε κανονικα.αναψε μονο η πανω σειρα.απλα παω να βαλω και τον φωτισμο και δεν αναβει,γιατι αυτο?
επισεις το Vee που ειναι για ταση για του κρυσταλλους αυτη πρεπει να ειναι στα 0v ωστε να φενεται μονο ο χαρακτηρας που θα στειλω?γιατι το βαζω στα 5v και αναβει ολο το τετραγωνακι

----------


## Thanos10

Το 15 ειναι το + του φωτισμου και το 16 το- πρεπει να βαλεις μια αντισταση οπως στο σχεδιο η τιμη της μπορει να ειναι απο 10Ω και πανω αναλογα με την οθονη δοκιμασε για αρχη με μια 47Ω και βλεπεις αν θελει μεγαλυτερη η μικροτερη.

----------


## gsmaster

Κανονικά στο πιν3 που είναι για την ρυθμιση του κοντραστ βάζεις ένα τριμμεράκι.
Συνδέεις τα άκρα του στην τροφοδοσία και τον δρομέα του στο πιν 3. Δίνεις τάση στην οθόνη και ρυθμίζεις, έτσι ώστε να είναι μαύρη μόνο η μια σειρά. Αν είναι και οι δυο ή καμια τότε δεν είσαι εντάξει.

----------


## giannhssdra

μπα τπτ με τον φωτισμο.βεβαια το δοκιμαζω με μεγαλυτερη αντισταση δεν εχω τωρα τοσο μικρη αλλα δεν κανει τπτ.
gsmaster το εκανα αυτο με το τριμερ και οντως αναβει μονο η μια σειρα η πανω.απλα αν το εχω στην γειωση αναβει η πανω σειρα.εγω αυτο θελω?δλδ αν ειναι αναμενη συναιχεια και στειλω εναν χαρακτηρα δεν θα φανει τπτ?σωστα ?ενω αν το βαλω στα 5v οταν στειλω χαρακτηρα θα εμφανιστει.ε?

----------


## Thanos10

Αφου ρε Γιαννη σου ανεβασα σχεδιο συνδεσεις της οθονης και φαινεται καθαρα πως συνδεεται.

----------


## giannhssdra

a sorry  ουτε που το ειδα το σχεδιο.τωρα το κατεβασα οκ ευχαριστω

----------


## giannhssdra

ποσο σας πηρε ρε παιδια εσας να βγαλετε ακρη με την lcd?διαβαζω ποση ωρα και δεν εχω καταλαβει σχεδον τπτ :Cursing:

----------


## klik

δες αμα θες και εδώ (βύσμα x3)

διάβασε και οποιοδήποτε pdf μιας τέτοια οθόνης, περιγραφει και τις εντολες που μπορεί να εκτελεσει αλλα εχει και τη επεξηγησεις στη συνδεσμολογια.

----------


## giannhssdra

ο επεξεργαστης HD44780U ειναι σε ολες τις lcd 2χ16?
γιατι δεν ξερω ακριβως το μοντελο της οθονης μου.
να διαβασω αυτο το datasheet?

ευχαριστω

----------


## CHRIS_PAP

Αν συνδέσουμε τα Pin 17-32 όπως θα συνδέαμε τα 1-16 υπάρχει πρόβλημα; Σε τι χρησιμεύουν αυτά τα πιν;

----------


## giannhssdra

στην lcd αν θελω να γραψω σε μια θεση μνημης μεσα στην lcd και να το εμφανισει πρεπει πρωτα να του πω σε ποια θεση να γραψει?
δλδ πχ πρωτα να του πω οτι θα γραψω στην θεση 00Η και μετα να του στειλω τα δεδομενα που θα αποθηκευτουν σε αυτη τη θεση?
ευχαριστω

----------


## klik

Πρεπει να έχεις ενημερωσει τον pointer (θέση εγγραφης) εκτός αν ξέρεις ότι εχει την τιμή που θέλεις.

Εκει που θα γράφεις δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να είναι ορατο και στην οθόνη (π.χ. μπορεί να πρέπει να γίνει scroll για να φανει).

Αν π.χ. κάνεις CLS, τότε έχεις πάει στη θέση 00 και η οθόνη σου έχει έρθει να δίχνει στη θέση 00.

----------


## giannhssdra

o pointer δλδ δειχνει την διευθηνση που γραφτει η διαβαστει το επομενο byte δεδομενων.σωστα?
απλα μπορω να του δωσω εγω μια  τιμη απευθειας να γραψει σε συγκεκριμενη θεση.μετα αυξανει μονος του και δειχνει στην επομενη η δειχνει στην ιδια θεση?

διαβαζω στο datasheet οτι οταν εχει RS=0 και RW=1 διαβαζεις την σημαια στο bit 7 και απο τα 0-6 ειναι ο pointer.αυτο το απο 0-6 ειναι αυτη η διευθηνση που με ενδιαφερει ?καλα το καταλαβα?

----------


## klik

Δεν τα θυμάμε απ'εξω. Ειναι πράγματα που κάνεις μια φορά και τα χρησιμοποιείς έτσι απο εκει και πέρα.

Ετσι πρέπει να είναι για το διάβασμα.
Στο γράψιμο, φυσικά αυξάνετε κατα 1 μονος του.

Πάντως οι τιμές του έχουν κάποιες παραξενιές με τον χειρισμό ως προς τις αλλαγες γραμμών σε οθόνες μεγαλύτερες απο 2 γραμμές.

Αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν τα scroll, κανεις CLS ή HOME, γράφεις στην πρώτη γραμμή, κάνεις GOTO (set pointer) στη δευτερη κτλ. Θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει ένα κενό στα περισσότερα pdf στο θέμα αυτό και δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι έχω βρει και εγω την πληρέστερη ενημέρωση για το θέμα αυτό με τις παράξενες οθόνες (π.χ. 4 * 80).

----------


## giannhssdra

οκ καταλαβα απλα θελει πολλες δοκιμες ακομα για να δουλεψει.
μια ακομα απορια(οχι οτι χρειαζετε τωρα)
τωρα την μαθαινω για μεταφορα 8bit
οταν την δουλευεις σε 4 bit πως γινετε?στελνεις πρωτα τα 4msb κανεις το Ε=0 να τα διαβασει και μετα τα 4lsb και παλι Ε=0?σε γινεκες γραμμες καπως ετσι δουλευει?και ολα για εντολες για γραψιμο και για διαβασμα ετσι ειναι?

----------


## klik

Ναι (αλλά γιατι E=0; )

αρχικά είναι enable = 0




```
procedure write(byte x)
       write 4 bits
       enable = 1
       nop
       enable = 0

       nop

       write 4 bits
       enable = 1
       nop
       enable = 0
end
```


δεν θυμάμε απ'εξω αν γράφεις πρώτα τα 4MSB ή ανάποδα. Αν δεν το καταλάβεις απο το pdf πες μου να το δω

----------


## giannhssdra

οταν στειλεις τα δεδομενα ειναι ακομα Ε=1 αλλα οταν μετα το κανεις Ε=0 τοτε δεν ειναι που διαβαζει και συγκρατει τα δεδομενα η οθονη?

----------


## klik

Το ENABLE της οθόνης είναι θετικό.

Δηλαδη βαζεις τα δεδομένα, του δίνεις έναν παλμό HIGH (0->1->0) και το latch μέσα στην οθόνη κρατάει τα δεδομένα αυτά. Μετα κάνεις ολες τις υπόλοιπες ακίδες (εκτος του enable) ότι θέλεις.

Αλλες σημειώσεις για την σύνδεση:
σε απλές περιπτώσεις δεν χρειάζεται ούτε το R/W σημα (το έχεις στο 0, δηλαδή πάντα WRITE).
χρειάζονται ακίδες: 
RS, ENABLE, D4,D5,D6,D7 (4bit)
ή 
RS, ENABLE, D0,D1,D2,D3,D4,D5,D6,D7(8μπιτ)
Γι'αυτό είχα πεί προς τι το εξωτερικό latch.
Και απο αυτές τις ακίδες, μόνο η ENABLE πρέπει να είναι ρεσερβε, ολες οι άλλες μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθουν για πολυπλεξια (εγω τις βάζω και στο πληκτρολογιο)

----------


## giannhssdra

οταν δουλευεις την οθονη με 4 bit μεταφορα δεδομενων πρεπει να ελενξεις και την σημαια 2 φορες?
δλδ στελνω τα 4msb περιμενω να γινει 0 η σημαια μετα στελνω τα 4lsb παλι περιμενω να γινει 0 η σημαια.ετσι ειναι σωστο?
η στελω τα 4msb στελνω τα 4lsb και μετα ελενχω τη σημαια?
ευχαριστω

----------


## klik

οταν η lcd είναι ελευθερη, στελνεις τις 2 τετράδες (ολόκληρη εντολη) και μετα διαβαζεις σημαια .Η σημαια αφορα το αν τελειωσε η εκτελεση της εντολης, οπότε πρεπει να εχει σταλθει ολόκληρη η εντολή.

----------


## giannhssdra

οκ καταλαβα.απλα θελει 2 παλμους στο Ε για τα πρωτα 4 και μετα για τα αλλα 4.και τελος σημαια
ευχαριστω

----------


## giannhssdra

τι πρεπει να βγαζει η οθονη μετα την αρχικοποιηση?στελνω τις εξης εντολες
DISPLAY ON,CURSOR OFF,BLINK OFF
INCREMENT CURSOR POSITION,NO SHIFT
CLEAR DISPLAY,CURSOR HOME
με το που την βαζω στην ταση με VEE στα 0βολτ αναβει μονο η πανω γραμμη πολυ εντονα.μετα το ρεσετ του μΕ με VEE στα 0 παλι αναβουν και οι δυο γραμμες αλλα αχνοφενεται πολυ λιγο.ειναι σωστο αυτο?

γενικα με το Ε απλα θελει μονο 0-1-0.δλδ ειναι 0 στελνω δεδομενα το κανω 1 και μετα παλι 0 .και απο το 1 στο 0 εκει ειναι που διαβαζει τα δεδομενα?

----------


## klik

Οταν δεν έχεις ενεργοποιήσει τη δευτερη γραμμή (κατα το initialization της οθόνης), εμφανίζεται μόνο η πάνω γραμμή (duty cycle εμφανισης κάθε χαρακτηρα = 1/8 ).

Αν ενεργοποιήσεις 2 γραμμές εμφανίζονται και οι δυο γραμμές με duty cycle καθε χαρακτήρα 1/16 (γι'αυτο είναι πιο αχνή).

Το contrast (Vo=ακίδα 3 ) θα το ρυθμίσεις ώστε στη δικιά σου περίπτωση (ή με μια ή με δυο γραμμές) να είναι ελάχιστα ορατά ή καθόλου ορατα τα μάυρα κουτάκια.

----------


## giannhssdra

ναι εγω στην αρχικοποιηση του δινω για 2 γραμμες.
αρα δλδ περαστηκαν σωστα ολες αυτες οι εντολες?για να μου βγαζει αυτο το αποτελεσμα?να αχνοφενονται και οι 2

----------


## klik

Γραψε κάτι για να σιγουρευτείς ότι τα έκανες καλά.
Προφανώς γράφεις σε assembly, γι'αυτό τόσο αργά πας απο το ενα βήμα στο άλλο.

----------


## giannhssdra

οταν δουλευω την οθονη σε 4ibt-mode θελει να ελενχω την σημαια της οθονης 2 φορες?δλδ στελνω πρωτα τα 4 high bit ελενχω σημαια στελνω τα 4 low bit και ξανα ελενχω την σημαια?
γιατι στελνω τις εντολες τις αρχικοποιησης και ελενχω μονο μια φορα στο τελος οταν εχει μεταφερθει ολο το byte.αλλα οταν παω να στειλω εναν χαρακτηρα δεν τον στελνει.

----------


## asterixx25

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα.
Εχω τον παρακάτω φορτιστή και ενώ με τις ηχητικές ενδείξεις φαίνεται οτι δουλεύει, εντούτοις η οθόνη δεν δείχνει τίποτα. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να θέλει ρύθμιση ή μήπως έχει καεί και θέλει αλλαγή?

----------


## rep

μετρα πρωτα αν εχει την καταληλη τροφοδοσια η lcd και μετα ψαχνεις και αλλου.lcd-pinout.gif

----------


## asterixx25

Η οθόνη δείχνει να τροφοδοτείται κανονικά. Στα pin 1και2, 15και16 έχει 5V.
Το θέμα του contrast δεν μπορώ να καλιμπράρω διότι βραχυκυκλώνωντας ή βάζοντας ενα ποτενσιόμετρο με την γείωση δεν βλέπω καμία διαφορά.

----------


## alexisk10

εγω εχω συνδεσει μια αντισταση 1000Ω στα pin1 και 3 της lcd και ολα ειναι καλα.

επισης θελω να ρωτησω ποια ειναι η διαφορα 8-bit mode μεταξι 4-bit mode για  lcd 16χ2?

----------


## manolena

Η λειτουργία 4bit και η λειτουργία 8bit αφορά στο εύρος μετάδοσης της πληροφορίας στο display. Όλοι οι κατασκευαστές δίνουν την ευχέρεια στο χρήστη να χρησιμοποιήσει τα 4 απο τα 8 bits του bus της οθόνης ώστε να εξοικονομήσει pins του εκάστοτε controller ελέγχου. Στα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά της οθόνης μπορείς να βρείς και όλη τη διαδικασία αρχικοποίησης της οθόνης, η οποία βέβαια διαφέρει κατά περίπτωση: στην 8bit λειτουργία η συγκεκριμένη σειρά εντολών που δίδεται στην οθόνη είναι εύρους 8bit και μονή εντολή, ενώ στη λειτουργία 4bit δίδεται χωρίζοντας την πληροφορία σε nibbles που μπαίνουν με τη σειρά στην οθόνη. Μπορείς να δείς εδώ,  εδώ και εδώ πως γίνεται αυτό. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα...

----------


## alexisk10

θα τους ριξω μια ματια αποψε.

αυτο που διχνει στο βιντεο   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcUxg...eature=related   πως μπορουμε να το κανουμε?

----------


## asterixx25

> Η οθόνη δείχνει να τροφοδοτείται κανονικά. Στα pin 1και2, 15και16 έχει 5V.
> Το θέμα του contrast δεν μπορώ να καλιμπράρω διότι βραχυκυκλώνωντας ή βάζοντας ενα ποτενσιόμετρο με την γείωση δεν βλέπω καμία διαφορά.



Εκανα και άλλη μια πατέντα που διάβασα σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο του φόρουμ.
Εβαλα ενα λεντάκι μεταξύ του pin6 (enable) και της γείωσης και έδειξε να αναβοσβήνει-τρεμοπαίζει στα πατήματα των κουμπιών 
Αρα πιθανόν να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα στον επεξεργαστή που στέλνει πληροφορίες ? 
Αρα το πρόβλημα πρέπει να είναι στην οθόνη ?
Πώς αλλιώς μπορώ να το τσεκάρω ?

----------


## herctrap

μπας και εχεις βαλει το 1 στο 16
και το 16 στο 1

?

και στις δυο ακρες θελει γειωσει
και στο 2 και 15 θελει 5V

οποτε θα αναβε ακομα και αν το ειχες βαλει αναποδα

----------


## asterixx25

Τελικά ξεκόλλησα όλη την οθόνη απο την πλακέτα. 
Τροφοδοτώ τα 15,16 με 5V και ανάβουν τα led κανονικά.
Τροφοδοτώ τα 1,2 και στην οθόνη δεν φαίνεται τίποτα. Γειώνω και το pin3 και πάλι τίποτα. Μάλλον μας έχει αφήσει χρόνους?
Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος έλεγχος να κάνω?

Η οθόνη στην πίσω πλευρά επάνω σε αυτοκόλλητο έχει τα εξής στοιχεία.
WC1602A-STBLWNC06
DATE:2009-09-24

Και επάνω στην πλακέτα γράφει : WC1602A    V2.1

----------


## Rx/Tx

Πιστεύω να είναι εδώ το καταλληλο θέμα.

Εχω ενα παλιο πολύμετρο το Hung Chang 6010.
Εχει θέμα με την οθόνη του, που εκανε μια μαύρη κηλίδα και δεν φαίνονται τα ψηφία. Ποστάρω σχετική φωτό:
DSC02707.jpg
Δεν είναι σαν τις ολοκληρωμένες αθόνες Lcd που κυκλοφορούν και βρίσκονται σε ενα τυπωμένο, αλλά είναι μια τζαμένια επιφάνεια 5*3εκ που μέσα απο τα αγώγιμα μαξιλαράκια παίρνει σήματα απο μια σειρά επαφών του τυπωμένου της πλακέτας του πολύμετρου.
Δείχνει οτι εχει 20 επαφές σε κάθε πλευρά , ενα κάτι σαν σκούρες και μη περιοχές στην επιφάνεια της οθόνης.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθεί κάτι τέτοιο στο εμποριο, η πρόκειται για μια ''ειδική'' κατασκευή για την συγκεκριμένη συσκευή?

----------


## tasosmos

Αν ειναι τετοιου τυπου: http://p.globalsources.com/IMAGES/PD...-LCD-Panel.jpg και δεν εδειχνε τπτ ειδικα συμβολα πχ για την επιλεγμενη λειτουργια κτλ τοτε μπορεις να βρεις σχετικα ευκολα. 
Βεβαια δεν εχω παρει εδω και χρονια αλλα παλιοτερα υπηρχαν σε ολα τα μαγαζια ηλεκτρονικων, το κοστος υποθετω θα ειναι γυρω στα 5€.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Μέσα είσαι , ακριβώς το ίδιο πράμα είναι, αρα να έχω ελπίδες μέχρι να μου πουν οτι δεν υπάρχει?  :Biggrin: 

Θα την κάνω αυριο μέχρι τον Μαρκίδη ισως έχει κάτι.

----------


## tasosmos

Σιγουρα μπορεις να βρεις απο εξωτερικο αν τυχον εχουν εξαφανιστει απο την ελληνικη αγορα, βεβαια δεν ξερω κατα ποσο αξιζει να ασχοληθεις εκτος κι αν ειναι για συναισθηματικους λογους...
Παντως αν θυμαμαι καλα πριν μερικα χρονια ειχα παρει απο τον Φανο κι απο τον Κατουμα με τιμη περιπου οσο σου ειπα παραπανω. 
Μπορεις να παρεις κανα τηλ. για να μην φας ολη την Αθηνα με τα ποδια. 
Ζητησε την σαν "οθονη LCD 3½ ψηφιων για βολτομετρο με ICL7106" για να καταλαβουν πιο ευκολα τι ψαχνεις.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Δεν είναι μόνο για συναισθημετικούς λόγους, αυτό ηταν το πρώτο μου πολύμετρο που αγόρασα το 1980 όταν μπήκα στην σχολή.
Τώρα εχει και χρηματική αξία αφού δεν υπάρχουν τα ευρά για να αγοράσω κατι άλλο. 
Εχω αγοράσει ενα με 10 ευρώ απο το παζάρι του Σχιστού αλλά δεν ... βλέπει τα πράματα απο την δική του μεριά.

Αυτό το ICL7106 απο οτι βλέπω σε μια ψαχτική στο νετ είναι 3 1/2 Digit, LCD/LED Display, A?D Cnverter.
Να σου το παρουσιάσω κατ' αρχάς:



Η πλακέτα του είναι αυτή:



Και το ολοκληρωμένο είναι το TSC7106CPL , ελπίζω αυτό να μην είναι κακό



η οθόνη ''πατάει '' εδώ




και η οθόνη του με διαστάσεις 5.1εκ * 3εκ , ενώ το τμήμα των ψηφίων είναι περίπου 22χλστα





τι λές? εχω ελπίδες?   :Lol:

----------


## Rx/Tx

Aπο οτι βλέπω TSC7106CPL  και  ICL7106 είναι το ίδιο πράγμα .
Αρα την ίδια οθόνη ψάχνω, ωρα για τηλέφωνα.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Πήρα στον Φανό, Δεν έχει, αλλά και αν φέρει, θα είναι με πινάκια και οχι για ταινία που είναι η δική μου.

Σκέφτομαι να πάρω μια με πινάκια και στην πίσω μεριά της πλακετας να κολήσω μια βάση , ακολουθώντας το datasheet του ολοκληρωμένου και ελπίζω και της οθόνης, ενα κάτι σαν αυτό δλδ 
35LCD.jpg
 ισως βγάλω ακρη.

Τι λές?

----------


## tasosmos

Το ICL7106 ειναι οντως ιδιο με αυτο που εχει το πολυμετρο σου, απλα απο αλλο κατασκευαστη. 
Ηταν κλασικο ολοκληρωμενο για τετοιες χρησεις αλλα γενικως σημαινει οτι δεν εχει κι ιδιαιτερα καλη ακριβεια κι ισως δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθεις για την επισκευη του.

Οσον αφορα την οθονη σε αυτες με τα πινακια συνηθως μπορουν να βγουν τα pins, ειναι απλα "φορετα" επανω στην οθονη. Οποτε πιθανοτατα θα μπορεις να τα βγαλεις και να χρησιμοποιησεις την ταινια απο την παλια οθονη.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Κατάλαβα.

Αρα η λύση είναι να πάρω τους δρόμους και τα τηλέφωνα.

Ευχαριστώ, νάσαι καλά.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Βρήκα μια οθόνη εδώ: http://www.futurlec.com/LCDDisp.shtml
είναι αυτή με το Ρ/Ν: 35LCD  δίνει και τα ποδαράκια εδώ http://www.futurlec.com/LED/35LCD.shtml
εστειλα ενα μνμ , ελπίζω να απαντήσουν.

----------


## tasosmos

Αν εχει το ιδιο pinout θα σου κανει αφου λεει συμβατη με ICL7106 και απ οσο θυμαμαι ειναι στανταρ το pinout σε αυτον το τυπο lcd.

Παντως νομιζω οτι με λιγο ψαξιμο θα βρεις κι απο ελληνικα μαγαζια, οπως σου ειπα δεν εχει σημασια αν εχει πινακια οταν την αγορασεις, αφαιρουνται ευκολα.


Τωρα βεβαια γενικως το κατα ποσο αξιζει να ασχοληθεις με την επισκευη ισως πρεπει να το ξανασκεφτεις...

----------


## Rx/Tx

Λέει ''συμβατη με ICL7106'' γμτ! στραβομάρα μου   :Lol:   τι θα λένε οι ανθρώποι ?  :Hammer: 

Απο Ελληνικά μαγαζιά ξέρω μονο τον Φανό που δεν έχει , Βενιέρη και Μαρκίδη, ξέρεις κάποιο άλλο ?
(Αν θεωρείται διαφήμιση στείλε πμ.) 

Το θέλω αυτό το πολύμετρο, και είναι σχετικά χαμηλό το κόστος επισκευής κάτω απο 10 ευρώ, οποτε θα το επιχειρήσω.

Ισως κάποια στιγμή καταφέρω να παρω ενα Fluke, που το εχω αποθημένο.

----------


## tasosmos

Οι παραπανω μπορει να μην εχουν αμεσα σε στοκ αλλα πιθανοτατα θα μπορουν να σου φερουν σε λιγες μερες. 

Για αλλα καταστηματα βλεπε:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=39265

----------


## Rx/Tx

Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Θα πάρω τηλ αυριο και θα μάθω.

Τάσο εχεις ασχοληθεί με PIC? θέλω η μάλλον σκέφτομαι να κατασκευάσω ενα PLL αλλά είμαι παντελώς ασχετος .
Στην εποχή μου (1982-1985) δεν υπήρχαν η και να υπήρχαν δεν υπήρχε βιβλιογραφία για να διδαχθούν.
Μετέπειτα δεν ασχολήθηκα και εμεινα πίσω.
Υπάρχει βιβλίο της προκοπής να ξεκινήσω απο το Α? η είναι αργά στην ηλικία μου? :Lol:

----------


## tasosmos

Προσωπικα AVR χρησιμοποιω κυριως αλλα λιγο πολυ δεν εχει διαφορα αυτο.

Αν ψαξεις λιγο στο φορουμ θα βρεις δεκαδες θεματα που απαντουν ακριβως σε αυτη την ερωτηση.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Είναι η καταλληλη στιγμή να ρωτήσω τι είναι αυτό το AVR η θέλει σκέψη?

----------


## tasosmos

Απλα διαφορετικη οικογενεια μικροελεγκτων, αντιστοιχη με τους PIC αλλα απο αλλη εταιρια. Επισης μπορεις να βρεις πολλεεες πληροφοριες στο φορουμ.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Θα το ψάξω ...

Ηρθε και η απάντηση για την οθόνη, οχι και τόσο ενθαρρυντική:

Hi Nick,

Thanks for your message and yes, this lcd will work with this IC. In
regards to the pin arrangement, we are not sure about this, there are
a number of different variations with the 3.5 digit displays, this
however is in regards to the "LO BAT" or +- display. Most of the
segments within the digits are on the same pins.

Best Regards
Alan
Sales Manager
Futurlec

Θα καταγράψω την σχέση του A/D με τα πιν της οθόνης και θα δώ.

Σεβ καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών αλλοι δεν εχουν ασχοληθεί καν, άλλοι είχαν αλλά δεν εχουν, ενώ κανείς δεν δεχεται παραγγελιά ....

Θα δείξει ...

----------


## Rx/Tx

Με τι ασχολείται ο άνθρωπος ....

Λοιπόν καλύτερα να την παραγγείλω απο το νετ γιατί όλοι στα μαγαζιά μου κάνουν τους Κινέζους ...

Κοιτα τι εκανα, απο το τυπωμένο και με βάση το datasheet του TC7106CPL  βρήκα σε κάθε pin του ολοκληρωμένου τι αντιστοιχεί στις επαφές της οθόνης που βρίσκονται στο τυπωμένο απο την μεριά δλδ που ακουμπάνε οι λωρίδες(αν τις λένε ετσι).

Μετά αφοιύ ηξερα τι ''ανάβει'' η κάθε επαφή βρήκα το αντίστοιχο pin της οθόνης. Η οθόνη που ταιριάζει στις μετρήσεις μου είναι αυτή:  http://p.globalsources.com/IMAGES/PD...1000749855.pdf   αυτήν δλδ ψάχνω.

Αυτή είναι η οθόνη που βρήκα στην Futurlec.com    http://www.futurlec.com/LED/35LCD.shtml   , αν ρίξεις μια ματιά θα δείς οτι το ολοκληρωμένο βγάζει τρία σετ εξόδου των 7pin το καθενα για να αναβει το κάθε ψηφίο. Που εχουν ονομασία Α,B,C,D,E,F και G και μάλιστα σαν Α1,B1,C1,D1,E1,F1 και G1 για το πρώτο ψηφίο και Α2 ...., Α3 .... για τα υπόλοιπα.

Η οθόνη του .pdf εχει πχ στα pin 9,10 και 11 τα 3Ε,3D και 3C, ενώ η άλλη εχει τα 2Ε,2D και 2C.
Απον οτι δείχνει ανάβουν οι ίδιες μεν παύλες αλλά για διαφορετικό ψηφίο.

Τα λέω καλά? αυτή η διαφορά σημαίνει οτι δεν είναι όλες ίδιες.

Κατά τα άλλα είναι ίδιες, δλδ το LOW BAT, παύλες κλπ ταιριάζουν. Οποτε για χρησιμοποιήσω  την οθόνη  της futurlec.com πρέπει να αλλάξω τυπωμένο.

Ακούω ....

----------


## Rx/Tx

και επεται συνέχεια ...

Απο το .pdf datasheet βρήκα την κατασκευάστρια εταιρία  XIAMEN PRECISE DISPLAY CO., LTD   εδώ  http://www.lcdproduct.com/a/en/company.asp    και εστειλα μνμ. 

Αναμένω.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Τπτ, η απάντηση ηταν οτι πράγματι η οθόνη που ταιριάζει στο πολύμετρό μου είναι της εταιρίας Xiamen ο τύπος της GYTN0587  αλλα ενώ εχουν την δυντότητα να την παράγουν , εχει πάψει η παραγωγή της μέχρι την εκδήλωση ενδειαφέροντος για τουλάχιστον για κάποια κομμάτια. 
Αν παρ' όλα αυτά προχωρήσουν στην παραγωγή θα έχω την δυνατότητα να παραγγείλω μία, αλλά το πότε θα γίνει αυτό ? άγνωστο.

Βρήκα όμως στο νετ δύο ακόμα επιλογές, που είναι στις σωστές διαστάσεις , ολα τα υπολοιπα pin/ενδείξεις ταιριάζουν δλδ υποδιαστολές, θετικό αρνητικό πρόσημο, LOW BAT κλπ, και σε κάθε μια ταιριάζει και ενα ψηφίο ενώ βγαίνοιυν τα άλλα δύο σε λάθος θέση.

Τάσο τι λές? υπάρχει τρόπος να ''τροποποιήσω'' το τυπωμένο ωστε να βγάζει σωστά τα ψηφία? Με μικρά ευκαμπτα καλώδια? με μια βάση για την οθόνη αφού εχει πινάκια?

----------

